
Show HN: Example of GitHub Markdown with Collapsible Sections - chr15_
https://github.com/boost-experimental/ut#overview
======
IggleSniggle
Maybe I'm being pedantic, but this isn't Markdown, it is HTML. If this is
meant to highlight the utility of the <details> tag, great! Or the utility of
embedding HTML in Markdown in any CommonMark compatible Markdown interpreter,
cool!

------
MattPearce
This isn't working on IE11, just so you know.

